# Burn in on XM channels?



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

The D11 standard receiver in my spare bedroom blackens the screen on music channels after a certain period of time, while the R15 keeps the DirecTV Music graphic up. I'm concerned that if I listen to XM this way through the TV too much, it might burn in. Is there an option on the R15 to change this, or could it possibly be updated in future versions of the software?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

ajseagles3 said:


> The D11 standard receiver in my spare bedroom blackens the screen on music channels after a certain period of time, while the R15 keeps the DirecTV Music graphic up. I'm concerned that if I listen to XM this way through the TV too much, it might burn in. Is there an option on the R15 to change this, or could it possibly be updated in future versions of the software?


I contacted D* Customer Service about this issue and was told that a screen saver is not available on the XM music channels on the R15. I requested that they add it and was told my suggestion would be "forwarded to corporate". We can only hope.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

Dish Network Sirus and all CD music has a screensaver with the infomation of the song playing ans channel number.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

All it needs to do is at least bounce a screen around with the title and artist and such info.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I've had XM Lucy on since about 10:00 am this morning. The "DirecTV Music" background is still there. It should be blanked out after some time frame to prevent burn in. Granted folks can turn off their TV but DTivos go with a blank screen after a certain amount of time.

There really isn't any need. The song info goes away and doesn't refresh from song to song. If the background changed and the info changes with song content that's fine. Otherwise, after 10 minutes blank the screen.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

I couldn't agree more, but I can't turn the screen off on this TV without losing sound, too.

Downstairs, sound doesn't go through the TV, so it's a non-factor.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ajseagles3 said:


> I couldn't agree more, but I can't turn the screen off on this TV without losing sound, too.
> 
> Downstairs, sound doesn't go through the TV, so it's a non-factor.


Correct, I was referring to a system with a separate AV system. My bad. It should blank the screen or offer multiple switching views.


----------



## cruiserparts-1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Add me to the list of people who want a screen saver or blankout for XM channels. This seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

Me too! (but I wonder if there might be some contractual reason that a screen saver is not already in place.....)


----------



## cruiserparts-1 (Feb 12, 2006)

zortapa said:


> Me too! (but I wonder if there might be some contractual reason that a screen saver is not already in place.....)


I hear you. Right now I am paying for XM channels that I can't use because they don't provide any screen saver and I don't want to burn up my multithousand dollar tv because of it. All the stupid background says is DIRECTV Music or whatever. I can't imagine any contractual reasons that they couldn't modify their own background to be a screen saver.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You have a high end TV but no extrenal audio system?

I know it's besides the point, but you can always get a creaper pair of PC speakers from WalMart or Best Buy along with an RCA L+R -> 1/8 mini plug cable. Years ago, before I purchased a HT receiver this is what I did and it worked fairly well.


----------



## cruiserparts-1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> You have a high end TV but no extrenal audio system?
> 
> I know it's besides the point, but you can always get a creaper pair of PC speakers from WalMart or Best Buy along with an RCA L+R -> 1/8 mini plug cable. Years ago, before I purchased a HT receiver this is what I did and it worked fairly well.


Yes, of course. But that's really not the point. I shouldn't have to hook up external speakers and cut off the tube. What if I want to see the song and artist, and switch channels, etc? Turn the TV on and off everytime? Seriously the last time I can remember complaining about not having a screen saver was in the days of DOS.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I always thought burn in only happened on projection TV's and didnt effect tube and plasma TV's at all.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I always thought burn in only happened on projection TV's and didnt effect tube and plasma TV's at all.


While not exactly the same, we run a software package at work and it's used throughout the hospital. We used to have CRT's and they became badly burned in as they have no screen savers. Now that we've replaced many with PC's it is not a problem. So IMHO CRTs are very prone to burn in.


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I always thought burn in only happened on projection TV's and didnt effect tube and plasma TV's at all.


DEFINITELY a problem with plasmas. They have gotten a little better, but, especially within the first several hundred hours of operation, they are extremely prone.

Ricky


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

ISWIZ said:


> While not exactly the same, we run a software package at work and it's used throughout the hospital. We used to have CRT's and they became badly burned in as they have no screen savers. Now that we've replaced many with PC's it is not a problem. So IMHO CRTs are very prone to burn in.


I never would have believed it, but same thing where I work. I work in an industrial laundry plant and the program that we use to interface with our washers, dryers and conveyer network, WashNet is up all the time on the Master Control screen. I've been there for nearly 5 years, this the third monitor that computer has had, and after just a few months it's burned in badly. I forget what the first monitor was, but the previous one was a 15" Compaq CRT and now we have a 17" Dell CRT. You can see a faded Master Control screen all the time, when you have to go in the separate advanced control panels if one of the machines faults out, it can be a pain to read.

So yes, CRTs are prone to burn ins as well.


----------



## CP51 (Mar 3, 2006)

I have been asking the same question of DTV since December. At the end of January, I was promised that there would be a computer upgrade to correct the issue “in the near future.” But as of yesterday, they still could not provide even a general idea of when that would be. 

On page 24 of the manual for the R-15 receiver, it states: “In order to protect your TV screen from burn-in (a side-effect caused when a stationary image is displayed for too long), the DIRECTV Plus Receiver interface automatically goes into screen saver mode and displays a black screen with a moving logo when no key is pressed for 5 minutes or more while a stationary image is displayed on the TV.” But, obviously, it does not do so on the XM screens.


----------



## cruiserparts-1 (Feb 12, 2006)

CP51 said:


> I have been asking the same question of DTV since December. At the end of January, I was promised that there would be a computer upgrade to correct the issue "in the near future." But as of yesterday, they still could not provide even a general idea of when that would be.
> 
> On page 24 of the manual for the R-15 receiver, it states: "In order to protect your TV screen from burn-in (a side-effect caused when a stationary image is displayed for too long), the DIRECTV Plus Receiver interface automatically goes into screen saver mode and displays a black screen with a moving logo when no key is pressed for 5 minutes or more while a stationary image is displayed on the TV." But, obviously, it does not do so on the XM screens.


I'll say it again. Programming a screen saver really isn't rocket science. D* has no excuse for not having done it already.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cruiserparts said:


> I'll say it again. Programming a screen saver really isn't rocket science. D* has no excuse for not having done it already.


But there's not anything to program. The code is there and works when you pause a program. The difference here is on XM channels it needs to be activated when it's playing or paused.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I wonder if it has something to do with an image being broadcast at all times for the station. It works just like and other video/audio based channel, the R15 isn't going to go into screen saver mode because it's receiving a valid video signal at all times so it thinks you are actually watching live or recorded TV. So they will need to be able to tell the difference between those channels and the actual TV stations to know when it's ok to actually put up the screen saver. If they don't we could end up with a nasty bug that puts it up while we are actually watching a real show.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> I wonder if it has something to do with an image being broadcast at all times for the station. It works just like and other video/audio based channel, the R15 isn't going to go into screen saver mode because it's receiving a valid video signal at all times so it thinks you are actually watching live or recorded TV. So they will need to be able to tell the difference between those channels and the actual TV stations to know when it's ok to actually put up the screen saver. If they don't we could end up with a nasty bug that puts it up while we are actually watching a real show.


I don't understand how hard it can be, the old music stations on my UTV would go to the screen saver. Did the Tivo's go to screen savers with the old music stations? Do they with the new?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> I wonder if it has something to do with an image being broadcast at all times for the station. It works just like and other video/audio based channel, the R15 isn't going to go into screen saver mode because it's receiving a valid video signal at all times so it thinks you are actually watching live or recorded TV. So they will need to be able to tell the difference between those channels and the actual TV stations to know when it's ok to actually put up the screen saver. If they don't we could end up with a nasty bug that puts it up while we are actually watching a real show.


Except that there is no video signal on the audio-only channels. Song title info is generated by the box, not sent as video.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> Except that there is no video signal on the audio-only channels. Song title info is generated by the box, not sent as video.


There's a picture of a shadow of a guy playing a sax. I assume it gets that over the feed doesn't it?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Not on my DTiVos, so either mine are suppressing the video or yours are generating them (like the song titles). I'm fairly sure it's the latter.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> There's a picture of a shadow of a guy playing a sax. I assume it gets that over the feed doesn't it?


No the R15 must be generating that image. There is no video signal on the XM channels on the DTivos. Even the song title & artist go off after a few minutes.

Kinda makes the situation even worse. The R15 is generating the video and isn't smart enough to go to a blank screen or the already built in screen saver after a few minutes.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ahhh seeing as I have only listened to them for about 5 minutes total (I have XM in the house and car already) I didn't know this. Oh well there goes my theroy. lol


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting a 40" to 50" plasma or LCD TV to replace my current Sony 34" CRT HDTV. 

As I understand it, the LCD TVs don't have a problem with burn-in.

The newer plasma TVs are less prone to burn-in, from what I understand.

Are there any plasma TV with built-in circuity that will trigger its own 
screensaver(or shut down the TV) if the display has not moved for a while?

Thanks!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If/WHen any of you get new plasma/LCD etc... tvs's, the 1sts thing anyone should do is calibrate the things...They are usually delivered in what many call "torch mode", with all the controls, especially brightness and contrast set way too high. A properly calibrated set of any decent quality, will last years with virtually no burn-in if setup correctly.....the problem is too many never get setup correctly, and hence the internet stories get started and everyone believes them without bothering to do any research for themselves....


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> If/WHen any of you get new plasma/LCD etc... tvs's, the 1sts thing anyone should do is calibrate the things...They are usually delivered in what many call "torch mode", with all the controls, especially brightness and contrast set way too high. A properly calibrated set of any decent quality, will last years with virtually no burn-in if setup correctly.....the problem is too many never get setup correctly, and hence the internet stories get started and everyone believes them without bothering to do any research for themselves....


You mean everything we read on the internet isn't true and we shouldn't just take it at face value? ON NO my world is deflated all of the wonder I once saw in the world is now dread. :lol:


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Burn-in is still an issue, even with the proper set up. The bottom line is that having a screen saver on XM channels would be simple as hell, and they need to include it in the next software update.


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

I know this is a year old thread and everything. But I have a question about this issue that I would like to know if it is just my box or what. Basically I had a D11 box, used to watch the XM channels at night and leave them on, eventually after a while the screen would go black and still play the music. Well I just recently updated to a R15-100 in the bedroom to replace the D11, now it seems to only show a screensaver with the Directv logo bouncing around (which is brighter and more annoying at night) and never goes black. Does anyone else find this to be the case or is this not correct? And it is just a tv so I can't turn it off and whatnot as I have no external speaker hookup.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

That's the way it works, when it works.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

blade said:


> I know this is a year old thread and everything. But I have a question about this issue that I would like to know if it is just my box or what. Basically I had a D11 box, used to watch the XM channels at night and leave them on, eventually after a while the screen would go black and still play the music. Well I just recently updated to a R15-100 in the bedroom to replace the D11, now it seems to only show a screensaver with the Directv logo bouncing around (which is brighter and more annoying at night) and never goes black. Does anyone else find this to be the case or is this not correct? And it is just a tv so I can't turn it off and whatnot as I have no external speaker hookup.


I know it isn't really the answer you are looking for but maybe it would help you if you can drape a towel of something over it. Or if you are using composite cables, and they are easy to get to, you could unplug the yellow video cable at night.

I know it isn't the same but the R15 doesn't go black, so it's the best thing I can think of.


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

so only the D11 goes black like that? That is lame. I request that they change that to at least have the option of what kind of screen saver. I can't remember if my r-15 300 that I just got rid of did that.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

TV speakers typically have _el crappo_ sound, so if you have an old 'boombox'
(remember those?) with a line-level (aux) input sitting around the house, just
hook it up to the audio outs on your IRD. Then turn off the TV -- solves your
potential burn-in and just might enhance you listening experience.

Then you can resume your uphill battle with D* for a screen-saver feature. :sure:


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

The screen saver on the R15 is the bouncing DTV logo, when it's working correctly (as Wolffpack noted). With the last s/w release it seemed to stop working on some 500 models. I haven't tried it on mine since the last s/w update, so I don't know if mine is affected. Personally I like the screensaver because I have everything going through my TV. I have an output on the TV which I hook to my stereo receiver, allowing me to use the stereo speakers (much better sound) for things like watching movies, and for listening to XM. I know the chance of burn-in is minimal on a tube TV (which is what I have) - still when that banner on the bottom doesn't change, it kinda makes me a little leary.


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

Ever wish DTV would provide an audio only tuner for the just the music channels?
I listen to it all night long (i have separate AV so the TV is off) "AudioVisions" is perfect for sleeping music.

I have an XM subscription, so I could use my SkyFi, but then I'd need the position an antenna and that gets tricky from inside the house.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

mphare said:


> Ever wish DTV would provide an audio only tuner for the just the music channels?
> I listen to it all night long (i have separate AV so the TV is off) "AudioVisions" is perfect for sleeping music.
> 
> I have an XM subscription, so I could use my SkyFi, but then I'd need the position an antenna and that gets tricky from inside the house.


Now THAT would be a nice option. Give it as a menu option for one of the XM stations, and one that would get shut off with another button push - so selecting on it would cut the video feed just for XM stations. Press on any button the remote and the video feed comes back.

One thing I noticed, though - a phone call will interrupt the screen saver. I'm guessing it would have the same effect here.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

ajseagles3 said:


> The D11 standard receiver in my spare bedroom blackens the screen on music channels after a certain period of time, while the R15 keeps the DirecTV Music graphic up. I'm concerned that if I listen to XM this way through the TV too much, it might burn in. Is there an option on the R15 to change this, or could it possibly be updated in future versions of the software?


Hmmm..... My R15 has a screensaver. It is the Directv logo and dances around the screen.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> Hmmm..... My R15 has a screensaver. It is the Directv logo and dances around the screen.


Some folks have reported that their screen saver isn't working on the 500 since the last s/w update. Maybe that's the problem here.


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

No that wasn't what I was asking, I just wanted to make sure and was wondering how come the D11 has a screen saver that is just a black screen (no bouncing anything). The point is if I leave the TV on at night with the music the black screen is not annoying and basically unnoticeable, whereas the bouncing ball is annoying and brighter. Just wanted to make sure there wasn't an option to have a blank screen saver or mine was just like that. thanks


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

mhayes70 said:



> Hmmm..... My R15 has a screensaver. It is the Directv logo and dances around the screen.


It was over a year ago when ajseagles3 posted that. Way back before they added the screensaver on the xm channels.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

TigersFanJJ said:


> It was over a year ago when ajseagles3 posted that. Way back before they added the screensaver on the xm channels.


Duh...I didn't look at the date from the op. My fault.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

This post is irrelevant! it's Over a year old! Too many things change in a year. I don't like when people add to old irrelevant posts.

We do have XM screen saver now.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Slyster said:


> This post is irrelevant! it's Over a year old! Too many things change in a year. I don't like when people add to old irrelevant posts.


And I don't like it when people unnecessarily comment on irrelevant posts, further cluttering the thread.

Oh. Ah... Oops! 

Cheers,


----------

